# Good Myrtle Beach Fish meal



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the best place to get a good fish meal near North Myrtle beach? the family is going to be there next week.


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

You cannot go wrong with Crabby Mike's. It is south of Myrtle Beach on King's Highway just past Ocean Lakes Campground.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

If you are going to be in N. Myrtle, I would either go to restaurant row because there is a wide variety of seafood restaurants there. Or I would go to Calabash NC, which is just over the state line. Only about a 10min drive from N. Myrtle. There you will find the freshest seafood, because it has only just came in off of the boats.


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Another option*

Grew up down there and go back regularly to visit my Dad. For old old style seafood platters, we all like Horry's Resturant. It's on Hwy 9, about 3 miles inland of the Waterway, on the bank of the Waccamaw River. They've been there since the late 40's. good people. If you want to strap on the feed bag and load up, I agree with the recommendation for Crabby Mikes. Mike Arakas runs the place right, keeps the buffet loaded, and is a fine fella. He supports local charities a couple of days a year by donating the entire till for the day.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

fresh unique seafood dishes in nmb
u got to check out villa tuscanna on 2nd. north.
grouper floritine
lobster scampi
mahi medderterian
stuffed flounder
popanno medderterian
are just a few of the supprisingly different dishes.
no frozen fish, mass produced, buffet style, bs


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Crabby Mike's is best for the buffet, but there are several non-buffet places that knock them out of the water. Duffy St. Seafood shack is tops, the real atmosphere is at the one in Cherry Grove..and some of the places in Murrells Inlet, like Olivers are also really good. You'll pay for them, but they are worth the money if you only plan to eat seafood once while on vacation.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX guys...keep those ideas comin' as i am making the annual family trek in a couple of weeks.....the R


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I would go to calabash nc. Not to far fron N. Myrtle.


----------



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

hey just got back and tryed crabby mike's it was really really good big fat crab legs and nice selection to pick from. but the fishing was a little bad the current was to strong on all but 3 days


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Just got back from MB......Mikes was 21.95 for my 12 yr old to do the buffett and an 1 1/2hr wait.....SORRY,nobodys that good.....several locals recommended Charleston Crabhouse on the marina behind Hooters(  ) in N.Myrtle Beach........it had just opened several months back,had fresh local seafood,the entres were priced14.95-21.95(respectable),terrific setting and had yet to be discovered by tourons....but that wont be long.....the R


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*Its Not Seafood But..........*

one of my favorite places is the DEADDOG SALOON in murrells inlet. food is good and mits right on the sound.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

There is a nice little place just off of 17 in North Myrtle. This place is NOT buffet on NOT overly priced. For the life of me I cannot remember the name of it. But, it is right at North Myrlte Beach Elementary School(you can see the school sign for NMBE right on hwy 17). If you can get to the school you can get to the resturant. 

Very resonable prices for a vacationing family. It is more of a local place that is off the beaten path.


----------



## reel-n-m-n (Oct 15, 2003)

I believe you are referring to Steven's Oyster Roast. I've found that is where the locals frequent and it definitely has excelllent seafood.


----------

